# 08' specialized bighit vs. 08' jamis dakar bam 1



## rzarikian (Oct 6, 2007)

hi I want to buy a bike to build confidence on, that may cause me to go too far instead of holding me back. I was lokking into a lot of bikes below 2600$ and I narrowd my options to two, the 2008 bighit or jamis new 2008 dakar bam 1 I want somthig i can pedal around and accelerate in a flat street and can get me to a trail whithout having to call the ambulance, I don't really like to pedal uphill but I do pedal in flat stuff or almost flat stuff. which of this bikes or which king of suspension is better an what bike do you think will decend whith more control and confidence. plushh! thanks!!


----------



## derfernerf (Jun 25, 2006)

neither, i think the ironhorse 7 point ( 7" travel), transition dirtbag, or transition bottlerocket...depending on how big you go (dirtbag= 6.7" travel bottlerocket= 5.5" travel)

but out of those 2 the bighit, but the ones i said might be something to look into


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

Quality over quantity.

If it's flat... I really wouldn't worry that much about which is more pedal-able. The BAM seems like it would make a far better trail bike though.

Why are you limiting it to just these two options?


----------



## derfernerf (Jun 25, 2006)

oh my bad, i was looking at the regular dakars...not the BAM

it looks SICK!


----------



## Clutchman83 (Apr 16, 2006)

Yeah, the Bams look friggen rad. I can't point you towards one or the other but I'd ride either one happily.


----------



## Heals120 (Apr 16, 2006)

I would throw my vote in for the BAM. This is coming from a Jamis rider aswell.


----------



## rzarikian (Oct 6, 2007)

thanks! I already looked into a dirt bag but the problem is the price. the dirtbag is about 3200$ plus shipping (since I live in Venezuela) and I´m just a starting. I will look into the ironhorse though! I want something stable that can give me the confidence I need. not a nervous bike. oh and I'm 6'2 feet tall and weigh abot 200 pounds so I need a suspension type that can hadle my weight better. Thanks


----------



## rzarikian (Oct 6, 2007)

mostly, price. Even better asked: what would be the best FR bike to get for 2600$. Something I can use to do everything downhill/FR related with confidence? thanks!


----------



## rzarikian (Oct 6, 2007)

but mostly I want something that can give me confidence, that is not so hot manuvering but more stable and can save me some falls. I looked into the ironhorse 7point but does anyone know the price?? thanks


----------



## Djponee (Dec 20, 2006)

a demo 7, dont pedal that good but are sick, but out of those two options, the BigHit


----------



## huntandride (Sep 29, 2007)

derfernerf said:


> neither, i think the ironhorse 7 point ( 7" travel), transition dirtbag, or transition bottlerocket...depending on how big you go (dirtbag= 6.7" travel bottlerocket= 5.5" travel)
> 
> but out of those 2 the bighit, but the ones i said might be something to look into


i thought they didnt make the bighit in 08


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

huntandride said:


> i thought they didnt make the bighit in 08


You thought wrong.

A Demo FRAME is nearly his entire budget...

Have you considered buying used?


----------



## rzarikian (Oct 6, 2007)

yea but no luck so far... I like the big hit a lot but I'm not sure about the suspension. almost nobody uses that kind so I don't know how it responds and so on i someone can help me with this info it would be great!! oh and the geometry too.!


----------



## thatdownhillkid (Mar 11, 2007)

out of those 2 the bighit. but there are deffinatly some better bikes out there. the iron horse 7 point is 3000$$ even. used demo would be pretty cool and pretty easy to find for under 2600.


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

Nobody uses a 4-bar horst link? First time I've heard that... Yeah, Big S makes other companies pay to use it in the US. But there are quite a few brands that use a horst link (though not are called by that).


----------



## drakan (Dec 16, 2006)

XSL_WiLL, when you first saw a bike, didn't you think the suspension was how it was laid out?
I always thought the Big Hit was a moto-type suspension, and that it was built for bigger riders. 
On the opposite end, I always thought the bottlerocket couldn't hold people more than 160lbs, because of how the suspension looks.


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

No... I didn't...


----------



## rm_racer (Feb 3, 2006)

the BAM looks like an awesome bike. i'm considering it too. i don't like the specs on the bighits this year.


----------



## NWfreeride (Jan 23, 2007)

drakan said:


> XSL_WiLL, when you first saw a bike, didn't you think the suspension was how it was laid out?
> I always thought the Big Hit was a moto-type suspension, and that it was built for bigger riders.
> On the opposite end, I always thought the bottlerocket couldn't hold people more than 160lbs, because of how the suspension looks.


Buying a bike based on how the suspension is "laid out" is like buying a car based on color. This is why we have forums... so new riders can figure out all truth behind the media.


----------



## rzarikian (Oct 6, 2007)

there's something I wanted to hear!! talk about suspension. that's mainly what I'm trying to figure out. I am 6'2 and my weight is about 205 (I'm almost 17 years old so I will probably get bigger...) and I wanted to know what type of suspension would benefit me like for example between the ironhorse 7 point, bighit, bam1, oh and also the geometry of the bike. Can anyone tell me this. Thanks it would be of great help!!


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

Largely preference. What are you comfortable with? What kind of riding will it see? Suspension can all be tuned for your weight. Not a big deal.


----------



## rzarikian (Oct 6, 2007)

ok but there has to be a difference between suspension types!!! I mean they have to react different to the terrain depending on the type and some have to benefit a type of rider. the problem is that There are no bighits or bams available here or the other so it's hard to figure out how each type of suspension feels like for a light rider and for a heavy one etc.. that's why i'm asking for your help so maybe someone that is tall and heavy has ridden each or knows sombody that has, that can tell me their experience. please if somebody knows tell me! thanks!


----------



## Gravity Assist (Aug 18, 2007)

The New Jamis Bam, is pretty crazy as well, a big improvement over the Diablo as far as suspension design goes. Its pretty new, so I can't say a hole lot for it. I can, however, say quite a bit for the dakar XAM, which has the same suspension set up,...works great!!!.. Looking at the Dakar BAM, its design, and geometry might be a little more pedal friendly as opposed to the Big Hit, which is really DH/FR friendly, but not very friendly to anything else. 

From what riding style you talked about in your beginning thread, you need a freeride bike; something that comes as close as it can to DH and still being able to serve another purpose than just to go down and hucking off. The BAM, has two chain rings in the front, (the Big Hit, is incapable of that) and the top tube is a bit longer... So if you want a more pedal friendly bike that can take a hit, the Bam.s probably your best bet. 

Again, you should look a bit more into this, There are a wider selection of 7" travel FR/ trail bikes out their for your $$$ range.


----------



## CountryBoy (Oct 24, 2006)

Go-ride.com has 2007 Ironhorse bikes on sale, you might look into the 7 point on there.


----------



## Djponee (Dec 20, 2006)

look on RScycles


----------



## rzarikian (Oct 6, 2007)

I really like the ironhorse and I think I'm gonna get that one. it's perfect for what I want it. If anyone knows other similar or better bikes for the same or less price let me know! oh and today at my local bike shop there's a mondraker foxy r used frame and the guy there told me that with everything it will be about 2600$ what do you think? Does anyone have any backround on this bike? thanks!


----------



## gil_caz (Jul 12, 2006)

randall scott used to have the yakuza built up better they must have sold out of those. id ggogle the iron horse yakuza, my buddy got it for 1500 bucks boxxer teams on it e13 chain guide durable rims and nice stuff all around, and it pedals oh so nice. like really nice, if you are looking for a bike with between 7-8 in of travel, that pedals, this one you have to check out

http://www.go-ride.com/prod_frames_ironhorse_07.html#Yakuza Kumicho
(scroll to the bottom)


----------



## mountainbiker24 (Feb 5, 2007)

Giant Reign X1 or X2. Maybe even the Glory 1.


----------

